# Access -> Befehlsschaltfläche soll Datum in ein Textfeld schreiben



## Equalizera (25. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Formular in Access, in das ich eine Befehlsschaltfläche einfügen will. Ereignis beim Klicken: Das heutige Datum soll in ein bestimmtes (gebundenes) Textfeld reingeschreiben werden. Wie geht das?

By Joe


----------



## duckdonald (28. April 2004)

*in access aktuelles Datum einfügen*

lege eine Schaltfläche an und gehe unter eigenschaften -> Ereignis -> beim klicken auf ereignisprozedur

füge folgenden Text ein:

Private Sub Datum_einfügen_Click()
On Error GoTo Err_Datum_einfügen_Click
        Datum = Date
Exit_Datum_einfügen_Click:
    Exit Sub
Err_Datum_einfügen_Click:
    MsgBox Err.Description
    Resume Exit_Datum_einfügen_Click
End Sub



Voraussetzung das Zieltextfeld heißt "Datum"


----------

